# Rotterdam Urban vibes and life



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Thread about urban life and vibes of Rotterdam, The Netherlands.*









_Rotterdam city flag_

Rotterdam is the second-largest Dutch city after Amsterdam, and is located in the province of South Holland, at the mouth of 
the Nieuwe Maas channel leading into the Rhine–Meuse–Scheldt delta at the North Sea. Its history goes back to 1270, when a 
dam was constructed in the Rotte, after which people settled around it for safety. In 1340, Rotterdam was granted city rights 
by the Count of Holland.

A major logistic and economic centre, Rotterdam is Europe's largest port, and had previously been the largest port of the world 
for a long time. It has a population of 647,660 city proper (1,2 million inhabitants metropolitan areas) and is home to 174 nationalities. 
Rotterdam is known for its Erasmus University, its riverside setting, lively cultural life, maritime heritage and modern architecture. 
The near-complete destruction of the city centre in the World War II Rotterdam has resulted in a varied architectural landscape, including 
skyscrapers (an uncommon sight in other Dutch cities) designed by renowned architects such as Rem Koolhaas, Piet Blom and Ben van Berkel.

*Rotterdam urban vibes and life*

Late Winter 2019





Early Spring 2019





Spring 2019






Fall 2019


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

My "like" is for your effort, I will watch the videos later. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos about Rotterdam  :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

So, after I watched the videos, I must say that Rotterdam looks really great from street level. It's very pedestrian and bicycle friendly (no wonder, after all, it's in The Netherlands), plenty of open spaces, nice modern architecture and infrastructure... And it seems that is quite windy, judging by your videos.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

spring and fall are always windy in nw europe really, not to mention rotterdam is 30km? from the sea.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam night walk*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam welcomes 2020 at the Erasmus Bridge with lingering fog in air*
Public attendance 72,000 people, a record.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice video updates about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam February 2020*
Delta metropolis urban vibes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great, very nice video of Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rainy day in March of 2020 in Rotterdam*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam expansion plans downtown south riverbank*


Rotterdam expansion masterplan for downtown at the south riverbank were presented 
on March 5th 2020. It calls for the construction of 2,000 to 2,500 homes of which 20 
percent in the social price category at the Rijn harbour inlet. There will be a city beach, 
hotels, restaurants, retail, and cultural venues. The apartments will be in mid-rises, high-rises, 
and skyscrapers of up to 200 to 250 meters tall. One third of the Rijn harbour inlet will be claimed
for construction.

A floating park with jogging and walking paths along the Rijn harbour embankment will 
compliment the area. Execution of the masterplan is expected to start in 2024. 

The vid illustrates Rotterdam downtown south embankment towards the end of this decade.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam during the Covid-19 pandemic*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Dutch Liberation Day sudden drone show May 5th 2020*

A drone show was organized in Rotterdam in memory of the 75th anniversary of being free from Nazi Germany on May 5th 1945.

The city centre of Rotterdam was completely destroyed on May 14th 1940. The heart symbolizes the heart that once was the old centre of Rotterdam being reincarnated to the new modern city centre that it now is, and is also a symbol of support to all the healthcare workers who are fighting the Corona pandemic.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*A walk through the historic Delfshaven urban district of Rotterdam.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video updates from Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam DJ's spinning on the rooftop during Covid-19 era overlooking the city skyline*







Minute 31:25 love


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Heatwave in Rotterdam, walk around the city on August 15th 2020 in Covid-19 era*






Watch in high quality through settings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*MS Rotterdam VI of Holland America Line says farewell to the city of Rotterdam. The ship is sold to another cruise liner. Holland America Line is currently building a bigger ship that will be renamed Rotterdam VII.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*DJ Lilly Palmer entertains us with her live set this week from the Euromast in Rotterdam.*
Enjoy the warming up for the roaring nightlife of the city ahead once this pandemic is over.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great video about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Winter wondering walk in Rotterdam last evening*


















































































*The snowstorm Darcy I filmed that previously hit Rotterdam on Sunday February 7th 2021.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*It is one wintery week. Images of the vibes in wintery Rotterdam.*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Eurovision 2021 song contest final was held in Rotterdam on May 22nd 2021.

It is the 65th edition of the Eurovision song contest, Rotterdam has produced one of the best editions in the event's history.





*

Fragments of the show:

*















*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Summer sunny day in Rotterdam*

The tallest skyscraper in the lowlands has topped out this week at 215 meters.









Credit image: forum member jb_nl


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Live cam Rotterdam launched*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Summer vibes in the city. Rotterdam based DJ Lilly Palmer entertains from the outdoor terrace of De Rotterdam tower.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam drone september 2021*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Autumn ride around Rotterdam*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Autumn of 2021 in Rotterdam*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video updates about Rotterdam


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Drive around Rotterdam Fall of 2021*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video of Rotterdam, but we have a new forum for videos: Video Showcase


----------

